# Susanoo's Journal



## susanoo (Oct 14, 2017)

This seems like a good way to keep track of Susa's growth. He's so little and pretty. I can't wait to see him get bigger.
This is him by one of his small rocks:









He's only half the length of my pinky and I have very small hands.

When I bought him, I thought I was buying a pale green fish. Apparently he has a teal shine in certain light but is actually blue and pink. It was quite the surprise! I adore him. 

I thought I might have a problem with my cats bothering him but one doesn't even know he exists because they're too preoccupied with the smell of the Betta food and the other cat has been completely entranced by him. She stares at him whenever possible and purrs loudly. I'll post pictures next chance I get. I've lovingly taken to calling them a couple as Susanoo doesn't even flare up at her and they just stare at each other.

Yesterday I started Susanoo on his bloodworm diet change from the pellets they had been giving him at the store. He seems to really like them although I wasn't worried about him being picky since he'll nip at anything that I put into his bowl; ie: new toys, the spoon i use to soften/thaw food, my fingers.

I also made him a betta hammock yesterday after finding a step by step DYI I found on tumblr. I haven't seen him use it yet and I wonder if it's because the surface of the water isn't still since there's a water filter constantly going.

He's slept under the green jellyfish toy and under rocks, much to my dismay. I panic a little when I can't find him and he's an exceptionally good hider.

I bought a thermometer for his tank but it doesn't seem to work. I have to wait til next payday to get a new one. :crying:


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Journals are awsome! Such a beautiful fish!!


----------

